# Car problems again!



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

So i went to get something to eat, as i was leaving i heard like a rattling noise. next thing i know i cant steer very good and the car stops charging. First thought is one of the belts broke off but as i looked all the belts are on but moving slowly there is a rattling noise and the car is not charging, it steers but it is kind of hard. Im guessing one of the pullys broke? I just dont know which one. But it is dark out maybe i can get a better look in the morning.

I might add that the car does start but it is just running off the battery and the ps and alt belt are two different belts.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've seen this before, unfortunately, on J30 Maximas and if it is what I've seen before, it ain't good! You're going to have to remove the belts and take a look at the crank pulley. I've seen a couple (years ago) that had the nose of the crankshaft break. The other possibility is the crank key sheared, which usually ruins the key slot on the crank; this often occurs when the crank bolt loosens up. Regardless of the issue, I would recommend not running the engine until you inspect the crank pulley and crank.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am going to inspect right now. I have been told it could be that key thing that broke off. Crossing my fingers that it is something fixable or worth fixing.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

first thing i notice if i turn the ac pump pully by hand is that it will turn pretty easily along with the crang pully and i hear kind of a grinding sound from the crank pully.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok so it appears the bolt that holds the crank pulley on came off. It was very loose and i was able to take it out by hand. Was it just the bolt that came off that caused this? The bolt was still on and attached it was just loose. Also i might add i did not drive the car very far at all after this happened, as soon as it happened i pulled in to a gas station, maybe 50 feet at most. I did start it for about a minute just to look under the hood to see where the noise was coming from, after that i pulled it home.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

On further inspection. Yes the half moon shaped key did appear to break off. When i took the whole pulley off the key was in pieces...So should i just change that key, torque the pulley back on and cross my fingers? I will wait for replies before i go on further.


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

If the slot in the crankshaft for the key is okay, then yes you can install a new key, put the pulley back on and torque the bolt. The key has to fit real tight, any play at all and you'll probably be dead in the water again. If it all works out, you might want to put medium strength lock tite on the bolt.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

ok thanks, i will get on that in the next day or two and report back. The key slot seems to be ok from the look of it, there is still pieces in there from the old key but i will see when i get the new key.

Also im wondering. It leaks a little bit of oil from what i was told is from the crankshaft seal and or camshaft seal. Since i now have this pulley and the belts off would it be much more work to change that seal or is it still alot of work?


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

The pulley seal is the front main seal. You can change it while the pulley is off. The seal isn't that hard to change if you have the right tools and time. Take your time and you should be okay. 

Sounds like the woodruff key sheared off when the bolt loosened up. IMHO you got lucky, most of the time, the groove in the crank gets tore up.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Would anyone happen to know the dimension of the woodruff key? They have a 5pc assortment at autozone. 
3/32 X 1/2"
1/8 X 1/2"
5/32 X 5/8"
1/8 X 3/4"
3/16 X 3/4"


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't tell you the size of the woodruff key, but it is Nissan part #00926-51600 if it's a VG30E engine. Also, if it's a VG30E, the front cam and crank seals require removal of the timing belt, cam and crank sprockets and rear timing belt cover. At that point, it would make sense to replace the timing belt and tensioner and, if there's any age to it, the water pump.


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't know what I was thinking, your absolutely right.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks smj, sounds like alot of work, lol. It only leaks a few drops over night so i will just wait and maybe have a shop do it. I think they wanted to charge me like $200 for labor last time i checked. But anyways on the topic. 

Well none of those fit. The two that are closest to it, one of them is the same width and depth but it is a little to long, and the other is the same length and depth but it is a little to thin. I am going to check a couple other places tomorrow but if anything the guy at the local shop says i can just grind the longer one down and it will work? The had a bunch of them at the local hardware store to but none were the exact size. I wonder if a place like home depot would have some. Im going to go check tomorrow.

Half of the old one was still inside the pulley so the exact measurement is a 3/16 x 5/8 i believe. I found one on the fastenal website and we have one of those stores 15 mins from here so maybe they have some there in store.


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

The one that is too tall can be used. Carefully grind or file it down. Make sure to remove the edge that will form if you grind it, but be careful not to take any thickness off.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok so i got the key today but i am not sure if it is supposed to look like this? To me it seems like the key would just fall out?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be okay. The only job of the keyway is to line up the crank pulley with the crankshaft. It's the crank bolt that holds the pulley in place. As far as the leak, it will usually leak a lot more when the engine is running that when it's sitting at idle.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok thank you, i got everything back together now and am about to start it. Crossing my fingers, lol.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well i dunno what happened but it was making a weird noise, not like a clicking, maybe like a thumping i cant really explain it, i tried doing a video but the mic didnt pick it up. But after running a few minutes all of a sudden the ac belt(the biggest belt) started ripping apart so i ran to turn it off so i dunno if i put it to tight or not tight enough.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe the A/C compressor is seized and when the A/C clutch engaged it caused the belt to shred? It's worth a check...


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Is there a way i can bypass the compressor for now? I dont need it till summtime anyway. Can i just get a smaller belt? I think you may be right though because the ac pulley does wobble a bit and when i spun it with my hand when the belt was off it made like a grinding noise.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just leave the A/C belt off; it's the only componant being driven by the A/C belt.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok well the car runs but it makes a noise from that pulley. It spins pretty straight it doesnt wobbly much so i dunno if i need a new crank pulley? Someone said on another forum that i might need a taller key?


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey guys, was wondering if you can help me out with this sound. Not sure if i need a new pulley or what.

Pulley noise 3rd gen maxima. - YouTube


----------

